# Hi Guy's



## Balisong (Nov 1, 2005)

Thought i'd introduce myself, my name is Aran and i live in Ireland.  I've been involved in the martial arts for a number of years and at the moment am studying Kali, namely Sayoc and Atienza Kali.I also train and teach Muay Thai. I'm looking forward to posting and replying here


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Aran.  If you need anything, just let one of us mentors know.  We'll be happy to help.

I look forward to your posts.

egg


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 1, 2005)

_Welcome to the board and enjoy..:asian: _


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting remember to look at becoming a supporting member very soon, it's all about the perks.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :wavey: Happy Posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice to have you aboard 

Welcome and Enjoy~!!

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 1, 2005)

I probably have a bunny here somewhere for ya...hold on.  Lemme find it.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome, Balisong! It sounds like you have both cultural and system diversity. You will be a great member to have in the family. Glad you're here!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome Balisong and I hope you enjoy posting here!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Balisong!  Welcome to the forum.  Please beware of people baring bunny gifts, ya never know where they have been  

Happy posting!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 1, 2005)

Good mornin' and welcome to you, Balisong!  Enjoy!


----------



## Gemini (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Aran, Welcome to MT. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!  Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 1, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hello Balisong! Welcome to the forum. Please beware of people baring bunny gifts, ya never know where they have been
> 
> Happy posting!


 
I would never bare a bunny or it's gift.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 1, 2005)

Y'see, I was expecting to see a posted pic of a naked hairless rabbit holding a fruit cake or something.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Icewater (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 1, 2005)

Howdy from Texas & Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Y'see, I was expecting to see a posted pic of a naked hairless rabbit holding a fruit cake or something.


  This is the closest I could get.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 1, 2005)

I couldn't find a bunny with a balisong; but, here's two bunnies with swords.

Again, welcome.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 1, 2005)

Balisong said:
			
		

> Thought i'd introduce myself, my name is Aran and i live in Ireland. I've been involved in the martial arts for a number of years and at the moment am studying Kali, namely Sayoc and Atienza Kali.I also train and teach Muay Thai. I'm looking forward to posting and replying here


 
Welcome! :asian:


----------



## Balisong (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome, I've never had such a warm greeting on any forum, it speaks volumes for the type of people that are posting here. I look forward to posting with you all.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 2, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I couldn't find a bunny with a balisong; but, here's two bunnies with swords.
> 
> Again, welcome.


 
What? No pancakes!. How obsurd! Whoever heard of bunnies with swords....with no pancakes....:uhyeah:

Aran, don't run for the hills. We're not always like this...

Well, yea, I guess we are. but hey, unique is "good" thing , right?

Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 2, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> What? No pancakes!. How obsurd! Whoever heard of bunnies with swords....with no pancakes....:uhyeah:


 
The pancakes are stuffed in thier kimonos


----------



## Balisong (Nov 2, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> The pancakes are stuffed in thier kimonos


 
Interesting!!


----------

